# Hormone levels - please help



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi ladies

I will be posting to the site again later but just wanted to get a quick one in before I leave for work.

I have just had my blood results and was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me if they are good or bad (I'm ok with the FSH one).

Day 1
E2 508  LH 0.5    FSH 5.4

Day 3
E3 648    LH 0.6    FSH  3.7

I'm waiting to book a follow up appointment at the ARGC and wanted to prepare myself for the disappointment if they tell me they aren't good enough.  

Many thanks from one anxious Janeymay having just had a disasterous three months messing around with abandoned cycle!!!

Love and hugs


Janeymay xxxx


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Janeymay,

I am not medically trained, (and I am just a IVF patient) but I think your Oestradial levels are a little high. This could be a problem for the ARGC, because as I understand it, they are a very stringent clinic.

I had a consultation with the ARGC once, and I had similar low FSH and high E2 levels. What they said to me is, that it could be a one off blip, but that they wanted to restest me the following month, to see if the E2 level had gone down. I just couldn't be bothered with it all, and I didn't like the atmosphere at the clinic, so I changed clinics. As it happened, when I was tested at the next clinic, it was a one off high level.

I must reiterate, I am a layman, but I think a low E2 level is what they are ideally looking for, in the case of IVF. Maybe it is different with IUI? I just don't know?

There is a nurse who works on an Advice Line for Infertility Network on 0870 188088, who can answer this question for you properly. She is called Diane, and she works on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays between 10.00 and 4.00. She can answer any of your questions about treatment, and she is lovely and so helpful. I could not have got through all my treatments without her support and advice.

I really hope that you can go ahead with your treatment, and I wish you lots of luck.

Regards,

Brighton[br]: 2/08/06, 16:36
Janeymay,

I have just read the Nurses part of this web site. Ruth, the nurse was answering a question about E2, for someone taking Clomid.
She says that on day three you want low FSH and LH results, and an E2 level of 200 or lower. She says E2 rises the closer you get to ovulation.

I hope your E2 level is temporary.

Good luck to you,

Brighton


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Dear Janeymay,

I am sorry about the ARGC. I hope you are not too disappointed. 

I am sorry I do not know anything about DHEA or cysts. You could post a question to the nurse on this site, about these issues. If you don't get any answers from Infertility Network.

I went on to The Bridge Centre in London, which is a friendlier clinic that the ARGC. I found my treatment there to be okay, and I am personally happy with them, but they don't have the high stats of the ARGC. There is an article in The Times dated Friday June 02nd 2006, which tells you all the statistics of the clinics in the country. Out of the 60 clinics in the country, the ARGC is number 1, and the The Bride Centre is rated 38. I have to say that I am wary of statistics though, because some clinics take on easier patients.

I am currently on a two week wait, after my fourth IVF. (I am not optimistic, about it working this time however, as I have had cramping pain, and am sure this is bad sign). I am 41 and have had three miscarriages, following IVF. Investigations have found nothing wrong, and if this cycle does not work out, I am going onto have Pre Genetic Selection, which weeds out irregular chromosomes.

Best of luck to you,

Brighton


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Janey

JUst to say, that your cyst is definiotely significant since it could be secreting oestrogen. This would push your FSH down. Hope you get it sorted out and can continue treatment.
Good luck, Plink xx


----------

